# Worldmark 2 new southwest desert locations.



## presley (Sep 11, 2015)

New Resorts Sizzle in the Southwest U.S.
Western Arizona and sunny SoCal are the newest resort destinations available to WorldMark® owners! WorldMark Havasu Dunes and WorldMark Palm Springs – Plaza Resort & Spa are now accepting owner reservations for vacations starting in October 2015 and December 2015 respectively.


WorldMark Havasu Dunes
WorldMark Havasu Dunes is located in Lake Havasu City on the western border of Arizona, just outside the neighboring state of California. The claim to fame of Lake Havasu City is the London Bridge, the town’s founder purchased the bridge in 1968 and brought it over from England! Back at WorldMark Havasu Dunes, you can enjoy the outdoor swimming pool and hot tub as well as a sauna, fitness center and picnic/barbecue areas. The resort will also offer studio, one-bedroom and two-bedroom units.


Plaza Resort & Spa  
WorldMark Palm Springs – Plaza Resort & Spa is located in Palm Springs, a desert resort town in Southern California that boasts several ways to stay active in the surrounding mountain and desert areas, including biking, hiking, golfing, horseback riding, swimming, tennis and more. WorldMark Palm Springs – Plaza Resort & Spa has plenty to keep you busy on site including two outdoor pools, two hot tubs, a fitness center, tennis courts, basketball courts, a sauna and massage services. The resort will consist of studio and one-bedroom units.

EDIT TO ADD: Plaza Resort and Spa has been a pet friendly timeshare in the past. I doubt WM will continue this tradition.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 11, 2015)

The WorldMark guidelines contain a no-pet policy.  It would take a change in the guidelines to allow pets in any WorldMark resort.  It is extremely unlikely that will happen.  It has been voted on a few times and the no-pet policy has always received strong owner support.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2015)

cotraveller said:


> The WorldMark guidelines contain a no-pet policy.  It would take a change in the guidelines to allow pets in any WorldMark resort.  It is extremely unlikely that will happen.  It has been voted on a few times and the no-pet policy has always received strong owner support.



The question is. Is this a Worldmark resort or does Worldmark just own a few units or intervals

This is a weeks resort with its own hoa,  owners call Wyndham to make their reservations so Wyndham has been involved here for sometime

I'm betting that the pet policy stays the same as it has been except maybe Worldmark owners won't get the same benefit


----------



## presley (Sep 12, 2015)

ronparise said:


> The question is. Is this a Worldmark resort or does Worldmark just own a few units or intervals
> 
> This is a weeks resort with its own hoa,  owners call Wyndham to make their reservations so Wyndham has been involved here for sometime
> 
> I'm betting that the pet policy stays the same as it has been except maybe Worldmark owners won't get the same benefit



I'm curious if other Wyndhams allow pets? Would you consider this place an affiliate and not a "true Wyndham"?

I've thought about this place for years because I could bring one of my dogs. I haven't seen it in person, yet, and want to see it before I book it because I want to know if people leave dog poop everywhere and barking dogs locked in their rooms. Also, my husband is allergic to most dog breeds. So, how much access to the property dogs have, would be a big factor. 

It would be great if WM decided to test this out as a pet friendly resort. They already have 3 other timeshares in the area, so it would make sense that they try it here.  I don't think they will allow pets in the WM rooms, but I thought I throw the idea out here so when the board reads this thread, they can consider it.  I looked at the resort brochure on the WM site and it doesn't mention pets at all. I know some of the other brochures specifically mention that you cannot bring pets.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 12, 2015)

presley said:


> I'm curious if other Wyndhams allow pets? Would you consider this place an affiliate and not a "true Wyndham"?
> 
> I've thought about this place for years because I could bring one of my dogs. I haven't seen it in person, yet, and want to see it before I book it because I want to know if people leave dog poop everywhere and barking dogs locked in their rooms. Also, my husband is allergic to most dog breeds. So, how much access to the property dogs have, would be a big factor.
> 
> It would be great if WM decided to test this out as a pet friendly resort. They already have 3 other timeshares in the area, so it would make sense that they try it here.  I don't think they will allow pets in the WM rooms, but I thought I throw the idea out here so when the board reads this thread, they can consider it.  I looked at the resort brochure on the WM site and it doesn't mention pets at all. I know some of the other brochures specifically mention that you cannot bring pets.



I was at Depoe Bay a month ago and there were several dogs outside my window with the owners trying to get them to ease themselves when I spent 1 day at the ground floor.  I was moved to an absolutely amazing second floor corner unit (manager called that her favorite unit) on day 2 - move was not dog related.  I enquired at the front desk who told me that there were several guests with "service dogs" even though they did not look like service dogs and was told that many of these owners have service dogs due to mental health so the owners and dogs could look totally normal.  While resorts may have a no pet policy, don't be surprised by dogs at the resort.  At Depoe Bay there were many dogs.  I am not a fan of having pets at a resort due to allergy and hygiene problems.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2015)

presley said:


> I'm curious if other Wyndhams allow pets? Would you consider this place an affiliate and not a "true Wyndham"?
> 
> I've thought about this place for years because I could bring one of my dogs. I haven't seen it in person, yet, and want to see it before I book it because I want to know if people leave dog poop everywhere and barking dogs locked in their rooms. Also, my husband is allergic to most dog breeds. So, how much access to the property dogs have, would be a big factor.
> 
> It would be great if WM decided to test this out as a pet friendly resort. They already have 3 other timeshares in the area, so it would make sense that they try it here.  I don't think they will allow pets in the WM rooms, but I thought I throw the idea out here so when the board reads this thread, they can consider it.  I looked at the resort brochure on the WM site and it doesn't mention pets at all. I know some of the other brochures specifically mention that you cannot bring pets.



This place was not developed by Wyndham and its not part of the Club Wyndham timeshare system. Its part of something called PSR resorts.  Wyndham is hired to manage this place

I think what just happened is that Wyndham took ownership of some units here or maybe just some intervals; and put them into Worldmark the club... 


This is similar to the Reunion Resort. Club Wyndham has a few units here and Worldmark has a few, but the bulk of the condos at this resort are privately owned, and the owners can have dogs (at least thats what one of the owners told me.)


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 12, 2015)

There are a number of WorldMark resorts that are shared with other timeshare systems and with private owners.  In all of those cases, the WorldMark no-pet policy applies to the WorldMark units without regards to what the other ownerships allow.

There is a lot of service animal fraud.  People claim their little foo-foo is a service animal so they can get around the no pets rule.  It's too bad some people think the rules don't apply to them but that is the way it is.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 12, 2015)

cotraveller said:


> There are a number of WorldMark resorts that are shared with other timeshare systems and with private owners.  In all of those cases, the WorldMark no-pet policy applies to the WorldMark units without regards to what the other ownerships allow.
> 
> There is a lot of service animal fraud.  People claim their little foo-foo is a service animal so they can get around the no pets rule.  It's too bad some people think the rules don't apply to them but that is the way it is.



Owners of bona fide service dogs are required to provide certificates upon request.  I'll never forget watching some idiot claiming her teacup poodle was a service dog in my local McD's.  The manager appropriately asked to see her certificate and the she blew a fuse.

I would hope resort managers are trained to request certificates for service dogs in no-pet resorts.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2015)

cotraveller said:


> There are a number of WorldMark resorts that are shared with other timeshare systems and with private owners.  In all of those cases, the WorldMark no-pet policy applies to the WorldMark units without regards to what the other ownerships allow.
> 
> There is a lot of service animal fraud.  People claim their little foo-foo is a service animal so they can get around the no pets rule.  It's too bad some people think the rules don't apply to them but that is the way it is.



I also assume that  the Worldmark units will be no pets my question is  how many units went to Worldmark, and how might this affect the pet policy in place here now for the rest of the resort... ie will a minority owner, (presumably) try to change the resorts long standing policies. 

At the Plaza Resort and Suites service animal fraud was not a problem (until  now of course)


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2015)

dup post...sorry


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Owners of bona fide service dogs are required to provide certificates upon request.  I'll never forget watching some idiot claiming her teacup poodle was a service dog in my local McD's.  The manager appropriately asked to see her certificate and the she blew a fuse.
> 
> I would hope resort managers are trained to request certificates for service dogs in no-pet resorts.



Certificates are not required, neither are vests.. There was no reason for the lady to blow a fuse, She could have just invited the manager to call the police 

By the way there are any number of companies that will sell you a certificate and a vest.  The certificate doesnt make a dog a service animal


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 12, 2015)

You are right.  But the manager wasn't wrong, because it was prior to 2011....

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

(To be clear, I didn't know about the 2011 changes)


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 13, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Owners of bona fide service dogs are required to provide certificates upon request.  I'll never forget watching some idiot claiming her teacup poodle was a service dog in my local McD's.  The manager appropriately asked to see her certificate and the she blew a fuse.
> 
> I would hope resort managers are trained to request certificates for service dogs in no-pet resorts.


A surreptitious "test" is to ask to pet the dog. If the owner says, "sure," it is highly probable the dog is not a service animal. 

At the aquarium the other week, my 6-year old saw a beautiful black lab with this woman (it was on a leash). She politely asked to pet the dog. The owner responded politely, "No, she is working and cannot be distracted." That seemed a pretty straightforward answer to me to indicate it was a service animal. 

Proprietors can legally ask what service or action the dog is trained to perform, but cannot ask about the person's condition that requires such service.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 13, 2015)

sptung said:


> I was at Depoe Bay a month ago and there were several dogs outside my window with the owners trying to get them to ease themselves when I spent 1 day at the ground floor.  I was moved to an absolutely amazing second floor corner unit (manager called that her favorite unit) on day 2 - move was not dog related.  I enquired at the front desk who told me that there were several guests with "service dogs" even though they did not look like service dogs and was told that many of these owners have service dogs due to mental health so the owners and dogs could look totally normal.  While resorts may have a no pet policy, don't be surprised by dogs at the resort.  At Depoe Bay there were many dogs.  I am not a fan of having pets at a resort due to allergy and hygiene problems.



An anxiety dog is not a service dog. A service dog is trained to assist in an essential life function. I wish WYN would get it right and strictly enforce the rules. In my commnications with the WM BOD they have said that the service dog rules would be strictly enforced. Apparently the local resort managers are not complying. 

I have 4 pets and greatly enjoy their company. I do not need them to travel with me. Also I have family members that have bad allergies to cats and dogs. I accept they can not come to my house abd when we visit them we wear/take freshly laundried clothing.


----------

